# Just got taken on a German Shepherd puppy



## AMom2three (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,
I just bought I german shepherd puppy and the AKC papers were faked. I did not see the parents. That was my first mistake. I should know if something sounds too good to be true it is. I just feel so stupid. I have learned my lesson for sure. I think the puppy is only about 4wks old and the date on the AKC papers say she should be 8wks. I thought she looked small for her age. I did get in contact with someone else who purchased a puppy from the lady. I hope that there is something we can do. I question now if she is even full blooded. I will attach a pic tell me what you think.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Hard to tell but she does in look like she is PB. Love her no matter what.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

What makes you think she's 4 weeks? And how did you know the papers are fake?

She looks mixed but if she's really 4 weeks then I don't know. I haven't seen enough 4 week pups to say for sure. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I see a GSD pup. Older than 4 weeks IMO but not 8 weeks. Cute pup.


----------



## AMom2three (Sep 7, 2013)

I put in the registration numbers to the parents from the AKC paper work and nothing showed up. The lady that bought a puppy also spoke to someone from AKC. The address and everything is fake on the paperwork. I think she is 4wks because she is so small and she can not walk good. She weighs 6lbs. She could just be small because she is possibly mixed. She does look bigger in the pic. Regardless we still love her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She looks PB. it is possible to have a smaller pup. my 8 week old pup was 8lbs when he came home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Courtney said:


> I see a GSD pup. Older than 4 weeks IMO but not 8 weeks. Cute pup.


agreed


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That's about how big my pup looked at 8 weeks old. How much does he weigh? I believe my male was like 9 pounds when i first got him home.

EDIT: Just saw your other post where you said 6 pounds. Maybe she is a little less than 8 weeks, but I don't think she's 4 weeks.


----------



## Nirvaana (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks purebred to me. Assuming it is PB, I do agree that looking back at my pup pics, it seems to be about 4 to 5 weeks old.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If the papers are fake, then this is fraud. Contact the police and look into pressing charges.


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

she is a pure GSD... I'm pretty sure of it. My girl looked very similar as a pup.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

At four weeks she should definitely still be with her mother and nursing. She needs all those good antibodies from her mother's milk. If she is truly four weeks, be very careful about her vaccinations and watch her health closely!! Look at her teeth. It is the easiest way to tell her approximate age. By 8 weeks all her teeth back to her premolars should be in. If she is truly only 4 weeks you will probably only see her canines or maybe the tips of her incisors.

She is absolutely adorable no matter what her mix is, but she looks pretty pure to me.


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

I would just take them to small claims court and get a judgement for the price you paid for the dog. There really isn't much else you can do, unless the authorities are willing to investigate cases of multiple fraud.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The photo looks like a purebred pup...and older than 4 weeks - maybe 6....did AKC tell you there is no litter registration???


Lee


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

whatever you do, please take her to the vet and get her started on good nutrition.

She looks like a GSD to me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is a GSD. I see nothing else. Arwen was 6 pounds when I got her and just under 6 weeks old. The pup could be 7-8 weeks old, and just small, she may have something going on. Might have had a slow start. Check the teeth. She looks older than 4 weeks. 

I do not understand what you mean by the paperwork being faked. Where did you put the sire and dam's numbers? This is odd. Are you sure there just isn't some sort of mistake? Did you contact the breeder and ask her?


----------



## AMom2three (Sep 7, 2013)

I put the akc registration number online where you can search and nothing showed up. I then tried by the parents names and nothing came up. I was told parents were in a different city and she was the trainer of the dogs. I called the phone number on the AKC papers and it is disconnected. I have tried to contact the seller and she is not answering her phone. I am sure this is not her first time scamming people. The other lady that bought a puppy is going to the police Monday to see if anything can be done.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Do you have an AKC registration application???? or just a piece of paper with the info on it???? If you have an official application, chances are it is good...if you don't - well then, who knows! 

Lee


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I had 3 puppies in my house at 6 weeks. One was 6 pounds and the other 2 wereclose to 8 pounds. My puppys sister looked just like yours.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Akc doesnt mean anything, there is no standard for akc, just that the parents were registered with akc. You have a great looking dog, my guess is that its a gsd. And its not 4 weeks, how much does it weigh?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Did she send the pup to you? Why not just go back to where you got her and ask for answers. are you sure you aren't putting the information in wrong?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Can you take a picture & post the paperwork you were given? I'm certain someone here can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks purebred to me, but maybe not 8 weeks old.

Sounds like an impulse buy with no research done? 

Did the 'breeder'/"trainer' meet you in a parking lot ?? Usually that can be a good indication something isn't right, when they don't want you picking up the puppy at their home..(not saying that happened in this case).


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Courtney said:


> Can you take a picture & post the paperwork you were given? I'm certain someone here can get to the bottom of this.


I made that offer as well. But, haven't heard from her yet.
 Kat


----------



## AMom2three (Sep 7, 2013)

Well honestly its my own stupidity. The paper is just a litter registration. So it is my own fault. She did meet the other lady at a house but I did meet her at the store. I supposedly got the last puppy. Regardless we still love her but I have learned a valuable lesson. Thanks for all y`all`s input.


----------



## Kidwai (Aug 12, 2013)

AMom2three said:


> Hi,
> I just bought I german shepherd puppy and the AKC papers were faked. I did not see the parents. That was my first mistake. I should know if something sounds too good to be true it is. I just feel so stupid. I have learned my lesson for sure. I think the puppy is only about 4wks old and the date on the AKC papers say she should be 8wks. I thought she looked small for her age. I did get in contact with someone else who purchased a puppy from the lady. I hope that there is something we can do. I question now if she is even full blooded. I will attach a pic tell me what you think.


Looks purebred GS. She may be small at this stage but they can catch up on growth really fast. I would not worry about not seeing the parents etc. What's done is done. Instead focus on a good vet check ,nutrition .provide her with comfort and love and soon you 'l forget about all this.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

You puppy is adorable ...not sure how you are figuring only four weeks, if so that's terrible she was taken from her mom so young but then maybe you actually rescued her.
My girl was only 7 pds at eight weeks when we took her home, my boy was 19 lbs at 8 weeks.
Both have grown into wonderful, beautiful dogs. My girl has stayed on the smaller side but 
Her personality is huge.
Just love your pup, both mine are akc registered - but does it really matter? I love them so much,
I'm not planning on breeding them, they are just part of my family.
Good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If the paper is a copy of the litter registration, or an application - get on the phone and CALL AKC and figure out if it is valid!!!! It may well be - the AKC database is not always that easy to find dogs on!

Lee


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My gut tells me this lady is a fraud but do call AKC. Put it all to rest...then enjoy your pup

American Kennel Club - Contact AKC


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

It really does look like a PB to me and as most other's are saying, don't worry about it, she/he's beautiful. Get it to the vet asap and enjoy many happy years with your new pup.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Your making alot of assumptions with out giving clear explanations of your logic. If she gave you a packet a few pages long and it has blue and red boxes with numbers you have to register the application, the pup isnt really registered till then. On the search type in the reg. numbers of the parents and make sure you get the breed of dog right anything can screw that search up.

Also what makes you or *lalachka* think this pup isnt pure?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Your making alot of assumptions with out giving clear explanations of your logic. If she gave you a packet a few pages long and it has blue and red boxes with numbers you have to register the application, the pup isnt really registered till then. On the search type in the reg. numbers of the parents and make sure you get the breed of dog right anything can screw that search up.
> 
> Also what makes you or *lalachka* think this pup isnt pure?


If he's anything under 8 weeks then I'm not sure. Just out of all the 8 and older week pups I saw (which is not many) none had that 'face' though his body and markings look like a gsd. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

lalachka said:


> If he's anything under 8 weeks then I'm not sure. Just out of all the 8 and older week pups I saw (which is not many) none had that 'face' though his body and markings look like a gsd.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Not an attack but I was just curious It seems(from previous post) you dont know much about the breed and yet you and many newer members have alot of advice and opinions. I think newer people to the breed should ask questions or sit back and watch. Not give advice JMHO.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Also, his ears. Not the fact that they're down, just the way they're placed. 

Sorry if I'm wrong but this is just my opinion. I had doubts about my own pup when he was small so I'm def not an expert but then again, no one is. It's very hard to tell just by looks alone. 

There was a thread here with a pup who was very tiny and had AKC papers and the people were saying all kinds of things, down to it being a chihuahua cross from a dual sired litter (how would chi mount a gsd lol?) It was a gsd. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Not an attack but I was just curious It seems(from previous post) you dont know much about the breed and yet you and many newer members have alot of advice and opinions. I think newer people to the breed should ask questions or sit back and watch. Not give advice JMHO.


Why not? My guess is as good as others'. As I wrote in my earlier post (I guess I had a feeling you'd say this) there were many 'experienced' people guessing on that pup. 


ETA and how would you measure when I become experienced enough to anonymously guess on a public forum about the breed of a pup from a picture? Lets start testing members and assigning appropriate permissions 

Omg


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Most valuable advice in this thread!!!



wolfstraum said:


> If the paper is a copy of the litter registration, or an application - get on the phone and CALL AKC and figure out if it is valid!!!! It may well be - the AKC database is not always that easy to find dogs on!
> 
> Lee





mharrisonjr26 said:


> Your making alot of assumptions with out giving clear explanations of your logic. If she gave you a packet a few pages long and it has blue and red boxes with numbers you have to register the application, the pup isnt really registered till then. On the search type in the reg. numbers of the parents and make sure you get the breed of dog right anything can screw that search up.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree, it's quite simple, you have reg numbers call AKC and find out!

I think the puppy looks pure as well.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

We got Seven from a shelter and she was 4 pounds at 7 weeks. She's a great pup and looks full GSD at 18 mos.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, and she looked a lot like your little guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Lets assume your pup is PB GSD. Are guessing her age based on her weight because you looked online and found the popular GSD Growth Chart. If that's the case let me tell you my personal experience. My pup was 4.8 lbs. at 7 weeks. I found that chart and cried. I was in a total panic that something was horribly wrong with my pup. Then I found sites talking about Dwarf GSD's and I panicked more. The vet said she was tiny but she looked healthy and would grow into a big girl soon enough. Guess what... she is 6 mo. old today and she weighs 50 lbs. (exactly what the chart says a 6 mo. female should weigh). If you look at several of the previous posters on this thread you will see a similar pattern on weight. It's my opinion that the commonly viewed growth chart is way off for the first 3 months (for females, at least). 
Take her to the vet for a good checkup. Feed her the best quality food you can afford. She will grow. 
Enjoy your new pup.


----------



## AMom2three (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The AKC information is definately fake. There is a few people that have came forward about being scammed by the lady. We are currently checking into our options to see if there is any recourse available. I am sure this is not her first time. Anyway, we absolutely adore her and have named her Dutchess. She has a vet visit scheduled for this afternoon.

The reason I thought she may have only been 4wks is because of her size. She does not get around the best and still wobbles some. She will not eat hard food and we have been wetting it for her. I guess I will know for sure her age after the vet visit.

Misty


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Pup looks cute for sure. My guess is that it may be PB but the papers were faked (if they were) because the sire or dam may not be registered. It can still be PB and not be registered just because someone decided not to do the paperwork. Either way, you can register the pup with the PAL program if you want to compete in obedience, etc. Pyrate was pure bred but I got him as a rescue and he was already neutered so I saw no reason to fill out the paperwork. Could be someone just got lazy and didn't do that for whatever reason. Either way the pup is a cutey and is at least part GSD in my opinion. Enjoy your pup.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I'm still trying to find where you directly called the AKC with the information you have and they confirmed, to you, that the papers are not legit? Did I miss that? I'm confused. I'm sorry, I've had a long day, things aren't making sense to me. I could have just missed it, if so, I'm sorry. LOL


----------



## AMom2three (Sep 7, 2013)

The lady that bought a puppy from her contacted AKC. The police are now involved and will be going after
her criminally. She has a criminal record and has been making her living by scamming people

Dutchess had her first vet visit and she did end up having hook worms. She weighs 6lbs and according to the vet she is 8wks.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Dutchess is a beautiful little girl, love and enjoy her, she will give you lots of great memories.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The vet will clear up the worms. Not uncommon for pups to have them. She's being treated for them that's good! Your vet is probably right about her age. The size of the ears are what me guess younger. Nothing wrong with the ears however, not implying that. My boy was only 10 pounds at 8 weeks. Don't stress too much about her weight. GSD are fast growing pups, trust me


----------



## AMom2three (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all  I got some pictures of Dutchess brother today. He is so cute and doing very well also.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That certainly looks all GSD to me. 

It's a GSD, and it is eight weeks old, I don't understand how you know the papers are faked. I mean, just because she has a criminal record, does not mean that she is a criminal in everything she does. Probably not someone you would seek out to sell you a puppy, but unless she is currently suspended by the AKC, it is so darn easy to get AKC dogs, that it seem a lot HARDER, more work, more expense to fake it. So, maybe your papers are ok. I mean the breed and the age seems right. 

It sounds like you are in touch with one other individual. That person may or may not be right about her papers. I would not take her word for it, but fill in the papers and see what happens. It may be just fine.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, this one does to me as well)))) so hers must be a gsd too then. 

Oh well, as I said, anyone can make a mistake guessing a breed of a pup from a pic, even people with endless experience.


----------



## AMom2three (Sep 7, 2013)

There is a whole lot more to the story. When I say they are fake they definately are. I have checked for myself. The officer is working on a case now and when we get all the info on the lady AKC wants us to contact them and send copies of the paper work we have and they said they would make sure she is not able to ever register a dog with AKC. The name she put on the paperwork is not even real. It is one of the alias she goes by. The officer said this is how she makes her living by stealing animals or getting animals for free and representing them as pb. Its just sick that someone uses a helpless animal for their own gain. Heres a couple more pics of Dutchess


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Dutchess is beautiful. Despite all of your troubles. it appears you have been blessed with a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Dutchess is a cutie!


----------

